# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R8 - Trebamo pomoc pri oglasavanju - Plakati za download

## Mukica

Ako imate mogucnost isprintati 2-3 crno-bijela plakata formata A4 i/ili neku kolicinu crno-bijelih flajerica formata A6 (4 komada na A4) te ih poljepiti po kvartu i/ili podijeliti prijateljicama/kolegama i i sl. te nam na taj nacin pomoci u oglasavanju rasprodaje  mozete ih skinuti s naseg portala na sljedecim linkovima:



*Flajeric A6 formata* i/ili *Plakat A4 format*

----------


## Mukica

e da
zaboravila sam reci da bi bilo super kad bi nam napisali ako ste skinuli i isprintali plakatice i otprilike dio grada/kvarta koji mislite njima pokriti

----------


## petarpan

evo, radim na printanju flyera. popodne budu pokeljeni po strojarskoj i dijelu vukovarske na tom potezu gdje ima puno, puno mama i još više djece...

----------


## Mukica

hvala na pomoci petarpan   :Smile:

----------


## studena

mogu i ja ali tek u ponedjeljak(Brezovica,Botinec)

----------


## Mukica

:D 
hvala ti puno studena!   :Smile:

----------


## Storma

Ostavit cu flyere u knjiznici medvescak kod dzamije (valjda ce pristati) i zamoliti da stave plakat...drzte fige

----------


## Mukica

super super!!!   :Smile:  
stvarno ne znam kak davam velim kolko nam znaci sto nam tolko pomazete

----------


## ivakika

puno vam hvala curke-velika pusa  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

ja ću probati ostaviti flajerčiće u Mercatoru i definitivno sutra po neboderima u Čazmanskoj (Vrbik), probati ću nešto pokeljiti po Petrinjskoj....

----------


## Mukica

odlicno mamasanica   :Love:

----------


## Storma

Ostavila i to na odraslom i djecjem odjelu - tamo su se tete odusevile i razgrabile flyere  :D

----------


## apricot

Hvala, odlična vijest!

----------


## andrea

odfuram ja i u knjižnicu u gajnicama

----------


## jadro

nazalost samo dva sam isprintala (jer je printer ostao bez tinte) i priljepila ih   :Rolling Eyes:   na Savici
1. kod dm-a, a 2. u velikom parku na stupu

----------


## Ancica

Ma bravo, cure!  Hvala!

----------


## Ena

Isprintala sam desetak plakata pa ću ih poljepiti u svom kvartu, Mikulići, Črnomerec (okretište), Kustošija (ako uspijem).

----------


## Mukica

odlicno!
hvala ti

----------


## lukica

ja ću plakate staviti na vrtiće i knjižnicu u Travnom, te na nekoliko stupova na platou mamutice
možda još koji negdje usput gdje mi se učini zgodnim....

----------


## Storma

Bilo bi dobro dati plakate u vrtice, pa ako imate volje....:smajlickojivrbuje:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Bum i ja koji stavila u svoju zgradu (ima puuuuno male djece) i po kvartu! :D

----------


## apricot

Nemam riječi!
Uz ovoliki angažman...
 :Heart:

----------


## TONI

Upravo printam. Stavit ću na svoju zgradu i flyere na par mjesta po Dubravi, a dala i frendici za Utrine

----------


## dominika

evo i ja cu sutra staviti u svoj vrtic na Malesnici, nadam se odazivu   :Smile:

----------


## studena

isprintano,odoh lijepiti

----------


## leonisa

od ponedjeljka je MM opet na poslu pa cu ga zicat da mi isprinta par komada (nemamo printer) i zaljepiti u 2 vrtica u vrbiku i koji park.

----------


## sorciere

ja sam već stavila na poslu   :Grin:  . nije baš oriđiđi - ali sam nakeljila sliku rode i obavijest s portala na isti papir .

----------


## TinnaZ

kakav *lipanj*?
jel ovo stari topic ili kaj ? ili sam ja prolupala.

----------


## tweety

cure ovo je stari tropic za R8...sad se priprema  R9

----------


## sorciere

pa kaj onda kaj je stari. važno da mi oglašavamo   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

kad nema drugog posla ajde kopat vinograd ... bitno da mi radimo.
MM i brat posjekli vinograd čim su dobili vlast u ruke, a MM poslije toga otišao na faks   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ne da nisam skuzila, nego NISAM SKUZILA!!!
jos bi ja u pon keljila plakate za r8 i lipanj.... svasta!!!!

umor....

----------


## TinnaZ

pa ovako ti je bilo: moja svekrva i šogorica su jako vrijedne žene, nije bitno kaj se radi, bitno je da se uvijek radi ... tako su svi išli na okapanje vinograda kad nije bilo drugog posla (a znate i samo kako je na selu tih trenutaka jako malo) ... dok MM i brat nisu odlučili da oni ne piju vino, pa im ne treba niti vinograd - i od tada nema više vinograda (ali nisu pile vino niti njih dvije, a i svekar rijetko).

E tak ti je i ovo - nije bitno kaj je plakatić stari i post stari - bitno da se nešto radi, Sociere lijepi plakatiće po svojoj firmi sve u šesnajst. A ja isto stisnula send u sve vrtiće u vžd županiji - kad skužim lipanj ?!, kakav lipanj.

----------


## Mukica

curke u pon. ujutro cete imat novi plakatic, za rujansku raspordaju, na portalu za down.
stavila bi ga sad al mi je ostao u racunalu koje mi je na poslu a nemam snage ovaj cas radit novi

----------


## TinnaZ

faxiram u vrtiće u Varaždinu

----------


## leonisa

NEEEE! ovo je stari!!

----------


## TinnaZ

skinula sam s portala novi - 23.09.2006 je datum, jel tako?

----------


## leonisa

da. ima nize topic s plakatom r9

----------


## Cvrčak

Evo printam i stavljam u vrtić u subicevoj "vedri dani"

----------

